# my trip to spain! to be cont'd



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

here are some pics of the wife and I smoking some great cigars in spain


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

joshbhs04 said:


> here are some pics of the wife and I smoking some great cigars in spain


 sorry still new at adding photos


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

joshbhs04 said:


> sorry still new at adding photos


ok i cant figure this out too much sangria ill figure it out soon


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

joshbhs04 said:


> ok i cant figure this out too much sangria ill figure it out soon


Sounds like you're having a good time though. :biggrin:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Good pics...this is what vacations are all about and it's about finding great places to smoke our cigars. Where else are you going? (take more pics)


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

great pictures and it looks like you enjoyed the vacation and the smokes to go along with it.. looks like i'll have to post up some pics from my upcoming vacation in OBX


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Where else are you going? (take more pics of your wife!)


Gary, that's totally inappropriate!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Gary, that's totally inappropriate!


ROFL....you're a mind reader, too. That was my first thought but thought better of it. You're just an infection looking for a disease. lol


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice sleeve BTW! Anymore picture of it? 

Hope you enjoy your stay in this I-want-to-visit-it-one-day country!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

My son and his girlfriend went last year - loved it! Then to Italy and France - he brought me a nice little present - total surprise.


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Gary, that's totally inappropriate!


 hahaha she loves taking pics with my cigars. well shes a woman so she likes taking pics no matter what! more pics will be on the way soon, off to barcelona tomorrow!:smoke2:


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

ShawnBC said:


> Nice sleeve BTW! Anymore picture of it?
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay in this I-want-to-visit-it-one-day country!


thanks bro, i will put more pics of my sleeve up with the newer pics fome spain. You should def visit it here, its an amazing country!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

joshbhs04 said:


> hahaha she loves taking pics with my cigars. well shes a woman so she likes taking pics no matter what! more pics will be on the way soon, off to barcelona tomorrow!:smoke2:


Goodness I hope you read this. I went to Barcelona for a week about 5 or 6 years ago with my then girlfriend, now wife. We hit some cool spots.

As for food and drink I would highly recommend a little place called Xampanyet (Might be Il Xampanyet) They have great tapas and house cava. The experience and atmosphere is unforgettable. One of my favorite places we went to while we were there. We ended up sitting at a table with 6 other peole, talking and having a good time.

Also, I would recommend the Picasso museum. There is another restaurant called the Siete Portes (Seven Doors) that had some great Paella.

Finally, if you have a ton of time, go to Mount Serrat. A train ride out of the city, but the mountainside monastery is a sight to behold. Good luck and have fun, but above all, hit Il Xampanyet.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

joshbhs04 said:


> hahaha she loves taking pics with my cigars. well shes a woman so she likes taking pics no matter what! more pics will be on the way soon, off to barcelona tomorrow!:smoke2:


Derek and I will put our reservation for front row seats...we live vicariously through your exploits.:banana:


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

What a nice guy, gives his wife a Cohiba! I'm glad you're having fun, Spain is one place I would really love to go to.


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Cigary said:


> Derek and I will put our reservation for front row seats...we live vicariously through your exploits.:banana:


hahah its not like you dont travel at all bro. so I went to a nice b&m today and just wanted to show you guys what I picked up today!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

joshbhs04 said:


> hahah its not like you dont travel at all bro. so I went to a nice b&m today and just wanted to show you guys what I picked up today!
> 
> View attachment 35079
> 
> ...


I just drooled on my shirt...somebody have one of those Tide bleach pins to get the stain out?


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> What a nice guy, gives his wife a Cohiba! I'm glad you're having fun, Spain is one place I would really love to go to.


you know I would give you all the cohibas you wanted as well if you could come put up with me 24/7 lol. :tease:


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

joshbhs04 said:


> you know I would give you all the cohibas you wanted as well if you could come put up with me 24/7 lol. :tease:


:rofl:The way you say it, it might not be worth it!oke:

I'm glad you're still having a good time and I can see the great sticks keep coming!


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice pics, looks like a blast. Did you go to a bull fighting event?


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks like a blast! Where all are you going? I just got back from over there.


----------



## amsgpwarrior (Feb 11, 2011)

sdlaird said:


> Goodness I hope you read this. I went to Barcelona for a week about 5 or 6 years ago with my then girlfriend, now wife. We hit some cool spots.
> 
> As for food and drink I would highly recommend a little place called Xampanyet (Might be Il Xampanyet) They have great tapas and house cava. The experience and atmosphere is unforgettable. One of my favorite places we went to while we were there. We ended up sitting at a table with 6 other peole, talking and having a good time.
> 
> ...


El Xampanyet actually. And yes, this place is awesome. Me and my wife frequented this place when we were in Barca. The house cava is incredible and cheap (7 euros i believe). Drink it with the boquerones (white anchovies)!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

amsgpwarrior said:


> El Xampanyet actually. And yes, this place is awesome. Me and my wife frequented this place when we were in Barca. The house cava is incredible and cheap (7 euros i believe). Drink it with the boquerones (white anchovies)!


Glad someone else has enjoyed that place. I do recall 7 euro cava. I loved it. I had the anchovies (in olive oil) over their bread with the roasted tomato spread. yum. Some marinated olives, cheeses and I can't remember the rest. I loved how this place is down a winding alley and sneaks up on you. Very unassuming.


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Rob, we went to a bullfight in madrid. The pic of my wife and the cohiba was taken at the bull ring. The fight was awesome. Dont know why people get upset about it. the bull did some damage as well. Jayson, We are just doing our summer travels. Been to madrid, in marcellona now and off the the island of mallorca on sunday for a week on the beach. Im stationed in germany so our vacas we try to see new things and places.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Just a word of warning Josh...don't take your wife to Casablanca at least without a side arm. BTDT


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Cigary said:


> Just a word of warning Josh...don't take your wife to Casablanca at least without a side arm. BTDT


we both really wanted to goto morocco but will wait until the unrest in the region dies down a lil bit. Now that you mentioned the gocar tours i see them everywhere! they look like a blast.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

joshbhs04 said:


> sorry still new at adding photos


VERY NICE enjoy!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

joshbhs04 said:


> we both really wanted to goto morocco but will wait until the unrest in the region dies down a lil bit. Now that you mentioned the gocar tours i see them everywhere! they look like a blast.


Would I steer you wrong? Yep, they are really fun and a perfect way to tour because it's just you and your better half out and about...you stop when you want and tour where you want without some tour operator trying to communicate in broken english what you just sped past...while you scratch your head and ask..WTH did you just say?


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Cigary said:


> Would I steer you wrong? Yep, they are really fun and a perfect way to tour because it's just you and your better half out and about...you stop when you want and tour where you want without some tour operator trying to communicate in broken english what you just sped past...while you scratch your head and ask..WTH did you just say?


hahha yea we stick to the free walking tours which ususally workout becuase they are brit.american college kids studying in the area and need the money. They usually are studying that particular countries history/language so it works out. Plus you pay them what you want at the end. Lovin spain so far its amazing. Dont want to leave!


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

sdlaird said:


> Glad someone else has enjoyed that place. I do recall 7 euro cava. I loved it. I had the anchovies (in olive oil) over their bread with the roasted tomato spread. yum. Some marinated olives, cheeses and I can't remember the rest. I loved how this place is down a winding alley and sneaks up on you. Very unassuming.


Just got back fo the night and it started with a bottle of cava and tapas there. Its an amazing place and super good food. the old guy was awesome and talked to us like we were family. the cookies you dip in the grand marnier(?) at the end of the meal were awesome. thanks for the name drop on the place!


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

sorry guys havent updated the pics lately. ive been too busy chillin at the beach in mallorca! so here are some pics of me in barcelona and mallorca smoking with my wife or my buddy dustin ( rocker06 to puffers ).. Enjoy!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

joshbhs04 said:


> Just got back fo the night and it started with a bottle of cava and tapas there. Its an amazing place and super good food. the old guy was awesome and talked to us like we were family. the cookies you dip in the grand marnier(?) at the end of the meal were awesome. thanks for the name drop on the place!


Glad you enjoyed it! :tea:


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

sdlaird said:


> Glad you enjoyed it! :tea:


Me too lol, ill be posting up some final pics as soon as i get settled in! Cant wait to share with you guys..


----------



## rocker06 (Jul 3, 2011)

Great Times



joshbhs04 said:


> sorry guys havent updated the pics lately. ive been too busy chillin at the beach in mallorca! so here are some pics of me in barcelona and mallorca smoking with my wife or my buddy dustin ( rocker06 to puffers ).. Enjoy!


----------

